# My Humble but Growing setup



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

Well I guess I will get right to it.. oh and I am sure this will change shortly.. 

Onkyo TX-NR808 AVR
Potential Setup 1
SVS STS-02 Mains and matching Centre
4 Klipsch Quintet's used for 7.1 surrounds
2 Polk R10 speakers for 5.1 surrounds
Potential Setup 2
Switch SVS with two Klipsch RF82 and RC62
KSW 10" Sub woofer
Hitachi 42" projection TV
PS3 - media centre
Wii - for the kids
Technics SL-PD8 5 disc CD player

Hope to be changing out the TV soon for either a Pani 54VT25 or Samsung PN-C8000 :bigsmile:


----------



## harrisrj17 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hows the Onkyo working out? you using the hdmi ports for the improved sound?


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

Looking good! From my point of view, the "biggest" upgrade to your system would be a larger TV or maybe even a projector. And while I'm not familiar with the KSW sub, a move up to SVS would probably be a big improvement when watching action films!


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

I am not using the HDMI .. YET!! The T.V. purchase was suppose to be at Christmas but hte Line of Credit said otherwise. Therefore, the T.V. will come sometime in the summer and the Sub will happen at some point. Probably around the same time I buy the matching Surrounds for what ever speakers I choose to keep.


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

Finally time to update :spend:

Well I finally got one of the most important pieces that I was missing..

PANASONIC 60GT30 (should arrive in 10 - 14 days) :bigsmile:
Onkyo TX-NR808 3D Capable Receiver
SVS STS-02 Mains
SVS SCS-02 Centre
Polk R10 Rear (need to stil update to (SVS SSS-02)
Klipsch 10" Sub (need to update to ??)
Playstation 3
Wii
Techniques SL-PD8 5 disc CD Player
Bell HD PVR

I also just bought a new unit to house all this.. I will post pic's once it's all together..

Just need to add something to the back wall to absorbe some sound.. but still please my wife?


----------

